# {SOLVED}.exe



## alreadyhere (Apr 14, 2001)

After deleting a trojan, I'm now unable to open .exe files. I'm being told that bvtdq.exe is missing. Now, what do I do?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

you might want to view this post the problem is very similar

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=41939


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

After you have run rmbox's fix program, you should also change all of your passwords, since you have potentially had an outsider accessing your PC, via the trojan.


----------



## alreadyhere (Apr 14, 2001)

I tried running the rmbox repair program, but it didn't work. Feel pretty bummed right now, but is there anything else I can do?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

What is happening now when you try to run something? Are you getting the same error or another one?

Try the following. You may need to restart to DOS and rename notepad.exe to notepad.com in order to run Notepad. Also, while you are there, rename regedit.exe as regedit.com
and msconfig.exe as msconfig.com

Cut and paste the following into Notepad (within the solid lines. Also, the blank line after Regedit4 is required.) After the rename above, you should be able to do Start > Run > Notepad


```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.exe]
"Content Type"="application/x-msdownload"
@="exefile"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile]
"EditFlags"=hex:d8,07,00,00
@="Application"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open]
@=""
"EditFlags"=hex:00,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\DefaultIcon]
@="%1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\.exe]
"Content Type"="application/x-msdownload"
@="exefile"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\exefile]
"EditFlags"=hex:d8,07,00,00
@="Application"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\exefile\shell]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\exefile\shell\open]
@=""
"EditFlags"=hex:00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\exefile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\exefile\DefaultIcon]
@="%1"
```
Save the file as FIXexe.reg then doubleclick on the file to merge it into the registry.

If that does not work, do Start > Run > Regedit
Select Import Registry File and browse to where you saved the FIXEXE.reg file.

NOTE
We have bumped into this problem only a couple of times, where EXEFIX did not work. So we would appreciate if you could indicate what the symptoms are when you try to run something. As well, if the above reg file works, if you could post back and let us know.

Thanks

Also, if you could, please run StartLog.com from rmbox's site. It will create a Startlog.txt file on your desktop. Post the contents back here.

[Edited by WhitPhil on 04-15-2001 at 05:49 PM]


----------



## alreadyhere (Apr 14, 2001)

You were right about having to restart to DOS to run notepad, but I'm not really familiar with it. Am positive it would work though..


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi,
Just checking to see whether you are still having troubles or not?
Let us know.


----------



## alreadyhere (Apr 14, 2001)

It actually worked! Thanks alot.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Nice work folks


----------

